# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ثبت نام نکردن دانشجو بدون کارت سربازی برای ترمیم معدل

## omid12

من دانشجو پیام نورهستم برای ترمیم  معدل به مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم با تمام مدارک ولی گفتند ثبت نام فقط برای کسانی که کارت سربازی یا معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشندانجام می شود گفتم من هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم گفتند معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان برای ثبت نام قابل قبول نیست. حالا می خواستم ببينم راه حلی نداره برای ثبت نام؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

ای بابا چه وضعتیه ! منم شرایطم مثل شماس؛ یعنی نمیزارن ثبت نام کنم ؟!!! امروز میرم مدرسه بزرگسالان ببینم چجوریاس .

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.ali

> من دانشجو پیام نورهستم برای ترمیم  معدل به مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم با تمام مدارک ولی گفتند ثبت نام فقط برای کسانی که کارت سربازی یا معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشندانجام می شود گفتم من هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم گفتند معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان برای ثبت نام قابل قبول نیست. حالا می خواستم ببينم راه حلی نداره برای ثبت نام؟


@*mehrdadlord*

سلام!
یه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه بگیر به آموزش منطقتون و خیلی محترمانه بکوب تو صورت مدیر دبیرستان! :Yahoo (27): (البته اگه بکوبی فکر نکنم ثبت نامت انجام بشه! :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Dayi javad

باز این چ قانونیه ! از کجاشون در میارن اینارو

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> @*mehrdadlord*
> 
> سلام!
> یه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه بگیر به آموزش منطقتون و خیلی محترمانه بکوب تو صورت مدیر دبیرستان!(البته اگه بکوبی فکر نکنم ثبت نامت انجام بشه!)


قبول نیمکنن. یا پایان خدمت یا دفترچه اعزام به خدمت. باقی کشکه.

----------


## mehrdadlord

> قبول نیمکنن. یا پایان خدمت یا دفترچه اعزام به خدمت. باقی کشکه.


یا خدا  :Yahoo (21): ‌ چرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااا

----------


## amir54

> قبول نیمکنن. یا پایان خدمت یا دفترچه اعزام به خدمت. باقی کشکه.


فکر کنم یه راه داره ...نزدیکای اردیبهشت انصراف بدیم دفرچه رو پست کنیم تا بتونیم ثبت نام کنیم 
 یه کم پیچیده میشه

----------


## omid12

سلام با تشکر از همه نظرات، امروز دوباره به مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم گفتم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بگیرم ميشه ثبت نام بشم ،گفت: نه فقط معافیت تحصیل دانش آموزی بعدش گفتم :اگر انصراف بدهم چی، گفت:چون مشمول سربازی می شوی نميشه ثبت نام کرد.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام با تشکر از همه نظرات، امروز دوباره به مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم گفتم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بگیرم ميشه ثبت نام بشم ،گفت: نه فقط معافیت تحصیل دانش آموزی بعدش گفتم :اگر انصراف بدهم چی، گفت:چون مشمول سربازی می شوی نميشه ثبت نام کرد.


سلام دوست عزیز.

میشه بگین شما از کدوم شهر هستید؟ کجا رفتید و بهتون گفتن چون شما مشمول سربازی هستی و پایان خدمت نداری نمیتونی ترمیم شرکت کنی؟

من قوانین ترمیم معدل رو خوندم و توش ذکر کرده که وضعیت سربازی باید مشخص باشه و شما اگه دانشجوی پیام نور هستی غیر ممکنه مشمول حساب بشی. مطمعنی پیام نور انصراف ندادی؟

----------


## omid12

درجواب دوست عزیزی که پرسیدند باید بگویم اولا به من نگفتند مشمول سربازی هستم.بلکه گفتند معافیت دانشجویی برای ثبت نام مورد قبول نیست ودرمورد دوم که آیا انصراف دادم؟ خیر انصراف ندادم بلکه ازمسولان دبیرستان بزرگسالان پرسیدم اگر انصراف بدهم می توان ثبت نام کنم گفتند چون مشمول میشوی، نمی شود در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی.در آخر هم اگر کسی مثل من دانشجو و توانسته ثبت نام کنه من را هم راهنمایی کند.

----------


## mpaarshin

گند بزنه با اين قانوناشون خودشون موندن دارن چيكار ميكنن
كجاي دنيا واسه رشته هاي پر رقابت سوابق تاثير ميدن

----------


## Alireza23

سلام به همه 
من خودم امروز رفتم ثبت نام کردم.دانشجوی پیام نور هستم.شما باید وضعیت رو مشخص کنی حالا یا معافیت تحصیلی یا دائم.این شایعاتم توجه نکنید
خود بخش نامه نوشته

----------


## omid12

می خواستم از دوست عزیزی که میگویند ثبت نام کردند می خواهم پرسم کارت سربازی داشتند یا معافیت دانشجویی که اگربا معافیت دانشجویی ثبت نام کردند درمورد  نحوه ثبت نام وسال تولدت  مدارکی که ارائه دادند توضیح دهند. ودرمورد شایعه ،بنده شایعه ای درست نکردم بلکه عین اتفاق هایی است که برای من پیش آمده واصلا جز این انجمن نبوده ام چند روز است که عضو این انجمن شدم فقط به خاطر مشکلی برایم پش آمده وگرنه من خود را برای امتحانات ترمیم شهریور داشتم آماده می کردم.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> می خواستم از دوست عزیزی که میگویند ثبت نام کردند می خواهم پرسم کارت سربازی داشتند یا معافیت دانشجویی که اگربا معافیت دانشجویی ثبت نام کردند درمورد  نحوه ثبت نام وسال تولدت  مدارکی که ارائه دادند توضیح دهند. ودرمورد شایعه ،بنده شایعه ای درست نکردم بلکه عین اتفاق هایی است که برای من پیش آمده واصلا جز این انجمن نبوده ام چند روز است که عضو این انجمن شدم فقط به خاطر مشکلی برایم پش آمده وگرنه من خود را برای امتحانات ترمیم شهریور داشتم آماده می کردم.


عزیز من یه بار دیگم ازت سوال کردم که کجا رفتی ثبت نام جوابی ندادی :Yahoo (50): 

طبق تبصره ی شماره ی 3 قانون ترمیم معدل ذکر کرده که شما باید وضعیت نظام وظیفت مشخص باشه ( دقیقا ذکر کرده رعایت مقررات نظام وظیفه) و هیچ جاش ذکر نکرده که معافیت دانش آموزی که شما میگی الا و بلا گفتن معافیت دانش آموزی :Yahoo (15): 

خب عزیزه من اگه فقط میخواستن دانش آموزا برن ترمیم کنن که قانون رو نمیزاشتن از دیپلمه های 84 به اینطرف میگفتن دیپلمه های 94 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alireza23

> می خواستم از دوست عزیزی که میگویند ثبت نام کردند می خواهم پرسم کارت سربازی داشتند یا معافیت دانشجویی که اگربا معافیت دانشجویی ثبت نام کردند درمورد  نحوه ثبت نام وسال تولدت  مدارکی که ارائه دادند توضیح دهند. ودرمورد شایعه ،بنده شایعه ای درست نکردم بلکه عین اتفاق هایی است که برای من پیش آمده واصلا جز این انجمن نبوده ام چند روز است که عضو این انجمن شدم فقط به خاطر مشکلی برایم پش آمده وگرنه من خود را برای امتحانات ترمیم شهریور داشتم آماده می کردم.


دوست عزیزم.من دانشجوی پیام نورم
رفتم دبیرستان گفتم سلام گفت علیک!گفتم ترمیم گفت مدارک.گفتم دانشجوم گفت برگه معافیت گفتم بفرما.گفت برو موقع کارت بیا کارت ورد ب جلستو بگیر.
به همین سادگی

----------


## Alireza23

> عزیز من یه بار دیگم ازت سوال کردم که کجا رفتی ثبت نام جوابی ندادی
> 
> طبق تبصره ی شماره ی 3 قانون ترمیم معدل ذکر کرده که شما باید وضعیت نظام وظیفت مشخص باشه ( دقیقا ذکر کرده رعایت مقررات نظام وظیفه) و هیچ جاش ذکر نکرده که معافیت دانش آموزی که شما میگی الا و بلا گفتن معافیت دانش آموزی
> 
> خب عزیزه من اگه فقط میخواستن دانش آموزا برن ترمیم کنن که قانون رو نمیزاشتن از دیپلمه های 84 به اینطرف میگفتن دیپلمه های 94


دوستمون کاملا درست میگن.

----------


## omid12

بنده از اصفهان هستم و دریکی از دبیرستان بزرگسالان رفتم برای ثبت نام

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> بنده از اصفهان هستم و دریکی از دبیرستان بزرگسالان رفتم برای ثبت نام




به به.
چه سعادتی. همشهری بیا شنبه باهم بریم بینم این زبون نفهم ها چی میگن :Yahoo (6): 


من مطعنم شما یا پیام نور و معافیتت مشکل داره یا اون یارو حوصله نداشته کارتو راه بندازه الکی سنگ انداخته جلو پات

پیام خصوصی بده تا شنبه با هم بریم ببینم چی به چیه

----------


## Alireza23

> به به.
> چه سعادتی. همشهری بیا شنبه باهم بریم بینم این زبون نفهم ها چی میگن
> 
> 
> من مطعنم شما یا پیام نور و معافیتت مشکل داره یا اون یارو حوصله نداشته کارتو راه بندازه الکی سنگ انداخته جلو پات
> 
> پیام خصوصی بده تا شنبه با هم بریم ببینم چی به چیه


فقط اینو بدون ک دانشگاه پیام نور تا10مرداد بسته شده و نمیتونه معافیت بگیره

----------


## omid12

عزیز بنده اهل استان اصفهانم واهل شهر نجف اباد ببخشید منظور شما را نفهمیدم فکر کردم استان مد نظر شما است.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> عزیز بنده اهل استان اصفهانم واهل شهر نجف اباد ببخشید منظور شما را نفهمیدم فکر کردم استان مد نظر شما است.


داداش بد موقع رفتی ثبت نام ترمیم. تا ده مرداد پیام نور ها تعطیلن و معافیت تحصیلی بهت نمیدن. بعدش هم فکر کنم دیگه کلا فرصت ترمیم تموم شده باشه.(اما اینکه گفته معافیت دانش آموزی یه چیز مزخرفی گفته هیچ جای بخش نامش نگفته معافیت دانش آموزی نوشته فقط باید وضعیت سربازیت مشخص باشه)

ایشالا واسه دی برو ثبت نام کن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## mpaarshin

خدا پشت و پناهتون این قانون واقعا همه چیش مبهمه ایشالا بهتر شه همه چی
ایشالا مثبت شه بره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من سال پیش دی ماه رفتم برای ثبت نام.مدارک هم دادم.ولی بعدا زنگ زدن گفتن بیا وضعیت خدمتت رومشخص کن. گفتم معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دارم. گفتن به درد نمیخوره.
یا پایان خدمت یا اعزام به خدمت. کهامسال دفترچه پست کردم. و با برگه اعزام ثبت نام کردم.
عزیزانی که میگن با معافیت دانشجویی نام نویسی کردن.بدونن وقتی  ثبت نام ها رو پس از پایان وقت میبرن اموزش و پروش اونجا بررسی میشه. و برگشت میخوره.

----------


## mehrdadlord

> من سال پیش دی ماه رفتم برای ثبت نام.مدارک هم دادم.ولی بعدا زنگ زدن گفتن بیا وضعیت خدمتت رومشخص کن. گفتم معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دارم. گفتن به درد نمیخوره.
> یا پایان خدمت یا اعزام به خدمت. کهامسال دفترچه پست کردم. و با برگه اعزام ثبت نام کردم.
> عزیزانی که میگن با معافیت دانشجویی نام نویسی کردن.بدونن وقتی  ثبت نام ها رو پس از پایان وقت میبرن اموزش و پروش اونجا بررسی میشه. و برگشت میخوره.


واااای 😣😣😣 من امروز رفتم ثبت نام گیری ندادن .گفتن ۲۰ م بیا حوزه امتحانو مشخص کنیم . یعنی زنگ میزنن ؟خداااا ! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ی گواهی اشتغال ب تحصیل جعل کنید ببرین.پیگیریم نمیکنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

واسه ترمیم کارت نمیخواد عاغا جان
شما مگه نمیخوای به عنوان داوطلب آزاد امتحان بدی ، خب اسمش روشه دیگه کاری به سربازی نداره اصلا  :Yahoo (21): 

اونایی که رفتن دیپلم مجدد گرفتن هم به همین صورت به عنوان داوطلب آزاد امتحان دادن و مدرک سربازی هم ازشون نخواستن ، نمونش دوست خودم که شهریور پارسال فکر کنم رفت دیپ مجدد گرفت و اصلا مدرک سربازی هم ازش نخواستن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> ی گواهی اشتغال ب تحصیل جعل کنید ببرین.پیگیریم نمیکنن


نه عاغا جان این چه حرفیه که میزنی  :Yahoo (4):  ، راهکار مناسب تر بزار پیش پای بچه مردم خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> من سال پیش دی ماه رفتم برای ثبت نام.مدارک هم دادم.ولی بعدا زنگ زدن گفتن بیا وضعیت خدمتت رومشخص کن. گفتم معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دارم. گفتن به درد نمیخوره.
> یا پایان خدمت یا اعزام به خدمت. کهامسال دفترچه پست کردم. و با برگه اعزام ثبت نام کردم.
> عزیزانی که میگن با معافیت دانشجویی نام نویسی کردن.بدونن وقتی  ثبت نام ها رو پس از پایان وقت میبرن اموزش و پروش اونجا بررسی میشه. و برگشت میخوره.


کسی که سرباز باشه چی ؟ حین خدمت میشه ترمیم شرکت کرد؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

دوستان دانشجویی  بوده که ترمیم  کرده باشه ؟؟ ترو خدا یکی بیاد مشخص کنه . مردیم از بلاتکلیفی

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

> من دانشجو پیام نورهستم برای ترمیم  معدل به مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم با تمام مدارک ولی گفتند ثبت نام فقط برای کسانی که کارت سربازی یا معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشندانجام می شود گفتم من هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم گفتند معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان برای ثبت نام قابل قبول نیست. حالا می خواستم ببينم راه حلی نداره برای ثبت نام؟


ثبت نام به صورت داوطلب آزاد هست و ارتباطی با معافیت تحصیلی نداره باید ثبت نامتون کنن.

----------


## saj8jad

> کسی که سرباز باشه چی ؟ حین خدمت میشه ترمیم شرکت کرد؟


اصلا ربطی به سربازی و کارت پایان خدمت و معافیت تحصیلی نداره دوست عزیز  

شما به عنوان *داوطلب آزاد* میری امتحان میدی و لا غیر

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اگه کسی تونست بدون مشخص بودن وضعیت نظام وظیفه ثبت نام کنه و بره امتحان بده به ما هم خبر بده!

----------


## mehrdadlord

> اگه کسی تونست بدون مشخص بودن وضعیت نظام وظیفه ثبت نام کنه و بره امتحان بده به ما هم خبر بده!


این که برا ثبت نام دانش اموزاییه که میخان پیش بخونن . امروز  برا ثبت نام ازشون این چیزا رو میخاستن ولی از من نخواستن ... نمیدونم والا[emoji20] 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> این که برا ثبت نام دانش اموزاییه که میخان پیش بخونن . امروز  برا ثبت نام ازشون این چیزا رو میخاستن ولی از من نخواستن ... نمیدونم والا[emoji20] 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


داداش.میتونی بخونی؟ با دقت بخون! متوسطه و پیش! متوسطه میدونی چیه؟  مدارک رو مدرسه جمع میکنه.میفرسته مرکز شهرستان. اونجاست که برگشت میخورن!

----------


## mehrdadlord

> داداش.میتونی بخونی؟ با دقت بخون! متوسطه و پیش! متوسطه میدونی چیه؟  مدارک رو مدرسه جمع میکنه.میفرسته مرکز شهرستان. اونجاست که برگشت میخورن!


والا من یکی از دوستام تو ساری دانشجو بوده معافیت دانشجویی رو ازش قبول کردن ؛  خرداد ترمیم کرده شیمی رو .  حالا منم ثبت نام کردم امیدوارم گیری ندن ...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

Up

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

اصلا به کارت سربازی ربطی نداره دوستان عزیز ، حتی به داشتن یا نداشتن معافیت تحصیلی هم ربطی نداره  :Yahoo (1): 

اصلا عقلانی نیست کسی که میخواد نمراتش رو ترمیم کنه حتما باید کارت داشته باشه یا حتما معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشه

بعدش هم شما به عنوان *داوطلب آزاد* در طرح ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنن ، اون مسئول حمار متوجه این موضوع نیست ، متوجش کنید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrdadlord

من دانشجوی روزانه هستم مشکلی نبود و کارت ورود به جلسه م صادر شد !!!

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------

